# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Τηλεειδοποιηση συναγερμου αυτοκινητου

## stavroskaloxrist

καλησπερα παιδια, λυπον το αμαξι μου εχει συναγερμο(τον εργοστασιακο) ο οποιος ειναι ενας κυνος σηναγερμος χωρις τηλεησοποιηση και αλλα διαφορα τετια μαραφετια... εχω δει οτι η σειρηνα βγαζει ενα καλοδιο(εξοδος +) που οταν βαραει βγαζει ενα (+)... εγω λυπον θελω οταν χτυπαει ο σηναγερμος να χτηπαει και το κινητο μου για να με ειδοποιει για τον σηναγερμο διοτι ποτε δεν τον ακουο..! αν εχετε στο νου σας κανενα σχετικα ευκολο κυκλωματακι με καρτα σιμ η καμια πατεντα με κανενα παλιο κινητο που οταν του δεινω ενα (+) να με περνει τηλεφωνο????
αν μπορει κανεις να με βοηθεισει θα του ημουν υποχρεος διοτι μου ειναι χρησημο κατι τετιο.... ευχαριστω εκ'των προτερων.. :Biggrin:

----------


## JimKarvo

Είσαι διατεθειμένος να δώσεις περίπου 180€?

----------


## Radiometer

παρόμοιο θεμα

πάρε ένα έτοιμο σύστημα με αποστολή SMS, είναι ότι καλύτερο.
θα σου χρεώνει ένα SMS κάθε φορά που τα ενεργοποιείτε ο συναγερμός και θα έχεις κάλυψη σχεδόν παντού





> Είσαι διατεθειμένος να δώσεις περίπου 180€?



τι ακριβός έχεις να προτείνεις ?????

----------


## JimKarvo

νομίζω ότι υπήρχε μια συσκευή που λειτουργούσε σαν μοντεμ.. θα ψάξω αύριο πρώι και θα πω.. κάτι άλλο, φθηνό, θα ήταν μια ιδιοκατασκευή σε ασύρματο επίπεδο.. το οποίο απλά να βαράει.. κάτι σαν buzzer.. δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό, και τι κάλυψη θα έχει..

----------


## thanasisxask

καλισπερα. το καλιτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να βαλεις gps car tracker (περιπου 130ευρο) δεν εχει δυσκολη εγκατασταση και δεν προκειτε να χασεις ποτε το αυτοκινιτο σου

----------


## klik

> καλισπερα. το καλιτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να βαλεις gps car tracker (περιπου 130ευρο) δεν εχει δυσκολη εγκατασταση και δεν προκειτε να χασεις ποτε το αυτοκινιτο σου



εκτός αν πάει σε κανένα υπόγειο, η αφαιρεθεί η μπαταρία ή πλησιάσει κανένα jummer.

--------------------

Με παλιό καρτοκινητο, μπορείς να πατάς το κουμπί κλήσης και να πέρνει τον τελευταίο αριθμό ή να δηλώσεις να καλεί μόνο αυτόν τον αριθμό (τον δικό σου).

Με sms ή κλήση με κανονικό gsm modem (που όμως σου δείνει δυνατότητες απενεργοποίησης λειτουργιών του αυτοκινήτου απο μακρια), αν ασχοληθείς μόνος σου με την κατασκευή, πρέπει να βγαίνει περίπου 140ευρα

----------

marfa (01-09-12)

----------


## thanasisxask

βλεπεις το αυτοκινητο σου που παει μεσο χαρτη του google και σε υπογειο να το πανε σου δειχνει που ητανε το τελευταιο σημειο που χαθηκε το σημα. και την μπαταρια να βγαλουν εχει δικια του μπαταρια που κραταει για μερικες ωρες.

----------


## klik

είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό (που πουλάς :Wink: ), στέλνει σήμα πριν χάσει επαφή; Που ξέρει πότε θα χάσει επαφή; (μετράει το επίπεδο σήματος; ) ή στέλνει κάθε 100 μέτρα μήνυμα μέχρι να τελειώσει η κάρτα/συνδρομή;

Το jammer κάνει 30ευρω πάντως για να μουγκαθούν τα κινητα.

----------


## Panoss

Για πείτε κάνα καλό δοκιμασμένο gps car tracker.

----------


## JimKarvo

> είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό (που πουλάς), στέλνει σήμα πριν χάσει επαφή; Που ξέρει πότε θα χάσει επαφή; (μετράει το επίπεδο σήματος; ) ή στέλνει κάθε 100 μέτρα μήνυμα μέχρι να τελειώσει η κάρτα/συνδρομή;
> 
> Το jammer κάνει 30ευρω πάντως για να μουγκαθούν τα κινητα.



Μπορεί να αρχίσει να στέλνει μυνήματα μόλις χαθεί το σήμα..  :Wink: 

Jummer = ?

----------


## klik

> Μπορεί να αρχίσει να στέλνει μυνήματα μόλις χαθεί το σήμα..



στην αόρατη κεραία εεε :Biggrin: 




> Jummer = ?



π.χ. απο το google

----------


## JimKarvo

Όχι παιδάκι μου..

Μόλις χάσει το GPS, δεν θα μπορέσει να στείλει μήνυμα SMS?? δεν χάνεται πάντα το σήμα..  :Wink:

----------


## klik

όταν μπεί στην υπόγα, θα χαθεί το gsm. και άντε να στείλει χε-sεmεs μετα :Lol:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

καταρχην ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, αλλα αν ηθελα να δωσο 130 η 180 ευρο :Blink:  θα αγοραζα αλλο συναγερμο με τηλεηδοπιησει, γιαυτο ψαχνω καμια πατεντα που να μπορει να γινει ισος με κανενα κινιτο η οτιδηποτε αλλο.. στην χηροτερη και κατι ασηρματο που να βαραει κανενα μπαζερ και σε οτι αποσταση πιανει.. :Unsure:  ακουω ιδεες.. :Confused1: 

υγ. νομιζω οτι βγηκατε offtopic.. :Biggrin:  :Tongue2:

----------


## Thanos10

Υπαρχει κατι ασυρματο για 300 μετρα περιπου μεσα στην πολη αλλα θα το φιαξεις μονος σου, πομπος και δεκτης ειναι ετοιμα για τα υπολοιπα λεμε.
Καπου το εχω το σχεδιο θα κοιταξω και θα σου πω.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Υπαρχει κατι ασυρματο για 300 μετρα περιπου μεσα στην πολη αλλα θα το φιαξεις μονος σου, πομπος και δεκτης ειναι ετοιμα για τα υπολοιπα λεμε.
> Καπου το εχω το σχεδιο θα κοιταξω και θα σου πω.



ok, περιμενω..!! ελπιζω μονο τα υλικα που θα χρηαστουν να τα βρω εδω..!! :Confused1:

----------


## Thanos10

Απλα υλικα ειναι πιστευω οτι εχετε μαγαζια με ανταλλακτικα στο Ηρακλειο.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Απλα υλικα ειναι πιστευω οτι εχετε μαγαζια με ανταλλακτικα στο Ηρακλειο.




με ανταλακτικα?? :Confused1:  με ηλεκτρονικα ναι αλλα με τι ανταλακτικα ενωεις?? αλλα βρες πρωτα με το καλο το σχεδιο και πιστευω οτι θα βρουμε ακρη αν εχει απλα υλικα..!!

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

[QUOTE=Thanos10;361782]Απλα υλικα ειναι πιστευω οτι εχετε μαγαζια με ανταλλακτικα στο Ηρακλειο.[/QUO

φιλε βρηκες τιποτα???

----------


## thanasisxask

> είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό (που πουλάς), στέλνει σήμα πριν χάσει επαφή; Που ξέρει πότε θα χάσει επαφή; (μετράει το επίπεδο σήματος; ) ή στέλνει κάθε 100 μέτρα μήνυμα μέχρι να τελειώσει η κάρτα/συνδρομή;
> 
> Το jammer κάνει 30ευρω πάντως για να μουγκαθούν τα κινητα.




νομιζεις οτι κανω διαφημιση? μηπως προτεινα και καμια μαρκα? αν ναι, για πες μου ποια ακριβως εταιρια εκπροσωπω για εγω δεν ξερω!!!!!!!

----------


## klik

> νομιζεις οτι κανω διαφημιση? μηπως προτεινα και καμια μαρκα? αν ναι, για πες μου ποια ακριβως εταιρια εκπροσωπω για εγω δεν ξερω!!!!!!!



ξαφνικά (ταχαμου-ταχαμου) έκανες εγγραφη για να απαντησεις εδω εεε...

----------


## thanasisxask

> ξαφνικά (ταχαμου-ταχαμου) έκανες εγγραφη για να απαντησεις εδω εεε...



εγω εδωσα καποιες γνωσεις για ενα γενικο συστημα car tracker gps και για να βοηθησω τον συν-φουριτη στο τη να βαλει στο αυτοκινητο του. δεν ειπα και δεν του παροτρυνα να παρει καποια μαρκα παρα μονο πως λειτουργει αυτο το μαραφετι. τωρα αν εσυ θελεις να δημιουργησεις εντυπωσεις και να θελεις να λες κατι ειναι δικο σου θεμα

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

:Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Help:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

κανεις με κανενα κυκλωματακι ρε παιδια???? :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Bobiras

δυστηχος και εγω θα σου πρωτεινα ενα gps tracker απο το ebay με 80 ευροπουλα και εισαι πιο υσηχος και το συγκεκριμενο
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vehicle-Car-GPS-...item2c52cf5f56
μπωρεις μεχρι και αντλια να κοψεις αν στο κλεψουνε..... φαινετε καπως αξιοπιστο εγω το παρειγγιλα να κανω διαφορα πειραματα μωλις το παρο στα χερια μου θα σου πω εντυπωσεις. καπου ακουσα για jammer δλδ τα κλασικα block gsm που ''ΙΣΩΣ'' διακοψουν το gps αλλα εχω ενδιασμους για το gsm διοτι τα jammer απο οτι εχω διαβασει (οτι διαβαζω λεω τπτ παραπανω) οτι μπλοκαρουν συχνοτητες gsm CDMA/GSM:869-960 MHz αλλα η cosmote εχει 1900 ΜΗz εκει ισως υπαρχη ενα θεμα που ακομα δεν το εχω εξακριβωσει η απλα κανω λαθος. :Confused1:  :Σκέψη:  :Σκέψη:

----------


## aeonios

Μπόμπιρα και λοιποί φίλοι μην εμπιστεύεστε τίποτε από τις παραπάνω λύσεις. Αμα θέλουν να σας ανοίξουν το αμάξι ακόμα και με τέτοιες λύσεις είναι ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΑΚΙ. Για να μην την πατήσετε και εσείς όπως την πάτησα και μου φάγανε το μηχανάκι (με διπλό ανεξάρτητο συναγερμό+gps+gsm sms) δείτε τι αντίμετρα υπάρχουν :

http://www.chinavasion.com/product_i...-phone-jammer/

http://www.chinavasion.com/product_i...0-meter-range/

Αν διαβάσετε προσεκτικά τα πιο κάτω λέει πως οι τύποι σου φτιάχνουν το τζαμεράκι σε ότι συχνότητες επιθυμείς πέρα από τις στάνταρντ.
Αρα εκτός της περίπτωσης να πεσετε σε κανένα ζάκι που θα σπάσει το τζάμι για να βρει ψιλά τα πιο οργανωμένα κλεφτρόνια θα σας πάρουν το αμάξι/μηχανή και δεν θα πάρετε χαμπάρι τι έγινε ! Καλύτερα να επενδύσετε τα λεφτά σας σε κάτι άλλο για να μην κλαίτε μετά....Αν θέλετε να φτιάξετε το κύκλωμα για ..την εμπειρία καλώς!

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

εγω ρε παιδια ενα απλο κυκλωματακι ψαχνω ειτε για να χτηπαει ενα μπαζερ(να πιανει ομος 200-300μ) η ενα κυκλωμα που οταν του δοσο ενα + να παταει 2 φορες το YES του κινητου που εχω πατενταρει ωστε να με περνει τηλεφονο.. απλο φενετε..

----------


## klik

> εγω ρε παιδια ενα απλο κυκλωματακι ψαχνω ειτε για να χτηπαει ενα μπαζερ(να πιανει ομος 200-300μ) η ενα κυκλωμα που οταν του δοσο ενα + να παταει 2 φορες το YES του κινητου που εχω πατενταρει ωστε να με περνει τηλεφονο.. απλο φενετε..



Δυο ολοκληρωμένα: 555 ταλάντωση + 4017 απαρίθμηση.
Το δικό σου + (απο την έξοδο του συναγερμου) θα την βάλεις τροφοδοσία για τα παραπάνω ολοκληρωμένα.
Θα πάρεις 2 απο τις 10 εξόδους του 4017 (π.χ. την 1η και την 5η) και θα οδηγήσεις ενα bc547+ρελέ που θέλεις (μέσω πύλης OR ή 2 διόδων 1Ν414 :Cool: .
Την τελευταία έξοδο του 4017 θα τη χρησιμοποιήσεις για να κόψει το ENABLE σήμα και να σταματίσει το 4017 να απαριθμεί.

Εναλακτικά θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένας pic για λιγότερα εξαρτηματα αλλά θέλει να γραφτεί και χαζοπρόγραμμα.

Δυστυχώς απο χρόνο δεν έχω περισσότερο τωρα...

----------


## GeorgeVita

*keyG: φθηνό controller τηλεειδοποίησης μέσω GSM (κλήση & SMS)*

Το κύκλωμα παίρνει σήμα από σύστημα συναγερμού ή απλά αισθητήρια και κλείνει επαφή τρανζίστορ για προσομοίωση πατημάτων πλήκτρων. Για κλήση  ενεργοποιεί 2 φορές το πλήκτρο πραγματοποίησης κλήσης (Yes+Yes) ενώ για αποστολή SMS θα ενεργοποιεί 4 φορές το ειδικό πλήκτρο 'έκτακτης ανάγκης' (1). Υπάρχουν επιπλέον είσοδος 'οπλισμού' και έξοδος σήμανσης.

Με προϋπόθεση τις γνώσεις για τη μετατροπή του κινητού τηλεφώνου έτσι ώστε να πετύχουμε πρόσβαση στα πλήκτρα, το κόστος της τηλεειδοποίησης είναι €3-5 με χρήση υπάρχοντος κινητού τηλεφώνου ή €30 αγοράζοντας νέο καρτοκινητό.

  
(κλικ στο σχήμα για μεγαλύτερο)

Στο παραπάνω κύκλωμα βλέπουμε το μC PIC12F675 (8pins) που ελέγχει 3 εισόδους και 3 εξόδους. Το κύκλωμα δοκιμάστηκε με το πρόγραμμα  keyG.hex

*Περιγραφή εισόδων/εξόδων:* 
*IN_H*
Η είσοδος *IN_H* ενεργοποιεί την κατάσταση 'τηλεειδοποίησης' με +12Vdc , λ.χ. από έξοδο συναγερμού
*IN_L*
Η είσοδος *IN_L* ενεργοποιεί την κατάσταση 'τηλεειδοποίησης' με γείωση (0V), λ.χ. από επαφή ανίχνευσης κραδασμών
*keyG*
Η είσοδος *keyG* δίνει 'εξυπνάδα κλειδιού' στο σύστημα:
Αν κατά την τροφοδότηση του κυκλώματος η keyG είναι γειωμένη (0V) , το σύστημα είναι 'οπλισμένο'  αναμένοντας είσοδο +12V στην IN_H ή γείωση στην IN_L.
Αν η keyG είναι ανοικτή επαφή και αργότερα γειωθεί (λ.χ. κλειδί ενεργοποίησης ή remote control) τότε ξεκινά ένας χρόνος 'εξόδου από το χώρο' στον οποίο ΔΕΝ λαμβάνεται υπόψη η ενεργοποίηση των εισόδων. Στο τέλος αυτού του χρόνου 'οπλίζεται' το σύστημα και ελέγχονται οι είσοδοι.
*Signal*
Η έξοδος *Signal* δίνει προειδοποιητικούς παλμούς για την έξοδό μας από το χώρο (όταν η keyG γειωθεί εκ νέου) και συνεχόμενη έξοδο σε κατάσταση τηλεειδοποίησης.
*k2*
Η έξοδος *k2* παράγει 2 παλμούς για 'πάτημα' του πλήκτρου Yes μέσω  τρανζίστορ, fet ή optocoupler
*k4*
Η έξοδος *k4* παράγει 4 παλμούς για 'πάτημα' του πλήκτρου αποστολής SMS ανάγκης (1) μέσω τρανζίστορ, fet ή optocoupler

Τροφοδοσία 5VDC σταθεροποιημένα (78L05). Πρέπει να γίνουν δοκιμές για το τελικό κύκλωμα ενεργοποίησης των πλήκτρων (εξαρτάται από το κινητό τηλέφωνο).

Παρακάτω φαίνεται η απλουστευμένη μορφή της τηλεειδοποίησης με κλήση όταν η είσοδος IN_H πάρει +12V. Στην έξοδο k2 έχουμε optocoupler που θα 'πατήσει' το πλήκτρο Yes. Η είσοδος keyG είναι γειωμένη και η IN_L στα +5V. Οι έξοδοι Signal και k4 ασύνδετες.

  
(κλικ στο σχήμα για μεγαλύτερο)

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

*(1)*



> ... E1107 & E1100 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Από εγχειρίδιο κινητού Samsung:
> Το σύστημα αποστολής μηνύματος έκτακτης ανάγκης στέλνει μηνύματα σε επαφές της επιλογής σας απλώς με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού.

----------

timekeeper (27-10-12)

----------


## limas

Πάντως , σε ότι αφορά τα jammers στα specs κάποιων κινέζικων εντοπιστών αναφέρει πως έχει εσωτερική μνήμη και αποθηκεύει μέχρι και 100 σημεία, και μόλις απενεργοποιηθεί το jammer ή ξαναβρεθεί το σήμα gsm τα αποστέλει. Τώρα, άμα στο έχουν βάλει στο μάτι και είναι γνώστες και ξέρουν ότι έχεις tracker, ε, τι να πώ... Μλκ...

----------


## manos30

θα προτεινα κατι πολυ πιο απλο  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2511038106...84.m1439.l2649

----------


## limas

Για δωσε τα φωτα σου...

----------


## manos30

μιχαλη λεπτομεριες οταν μου ερθει. το παραγγειλα με ενδιαφερει και μενα αυτο. με προβληματισε ένας φίλος οτι αυτο ειναι για αλλη δουλειά. θα το τσεκάρω και θα σου πω. αν θες στύλε μου PM απο ηράκλειο κοντά είμαι και εγώ

----------


## limas

> μιχαλη λεπτομεριες οταν μου ερθει. το παραγγειλα με ενδιαφερει και μενα αυτο. με προβληματισε ένας φίλος οτι αυτο ειναι για αλλη δουλειά. θα το τσεκάρω και θα σου πω. αν θες στύλε μου PM απο ηράκλειο κοντά είμαι και εγώ



Μανο, αυτό παρήγγηλες: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Vehicle-...item19d361a658

Οταν το τοποθετήσεις πες μου..

----------


## manos30

όχι μιχαλη αυτο παραγγηλα να πειραματιστω λιγο  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251103810632...84.m1439.l2649

----------


## picdev

> όχι μιχαλη αυτο παραγγηλα να πειραματιστω λιγο  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251103810632...84.m1439.l2649



τι ακριβώς θα κάνεις με αυτά?

----------


## limas

> όχι μιχαλη αυτο παραγγηλα να πειραματιστω λιγο  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251103810632...84.m1439.l2649



Οκ, περιμένουμε αποτελέσματα!

----------


## αγγελαρης στρατος

καλημερα σας,
δεν ξερω αν εφτασα αργα ... :Unsure:  αλλα  θελω να προτεινω μια λυση που την εχω δοκιμασει 
σε ενα φιλο και δουλευει μια χαρα.
καταρχην η θεωρια  μου για τα συστηματα ασφαλειας ειναι " να σκεφτεσαι σαν τον κλεφτη , πριν τον κλεφτη ".
λοιπον στο θεμα μας , εχω τοποθετησει στο αυτοκινητο του φιλου ,οπως προειπα , 
ενα gps tracker και ενα κινητο τηλ (πατεντα)το οποιο μολις χτυπησει ο συναγερμος πραγματοποιει μια κληση στο κινητο του.
και για να μην αναρωτιεστε πολυ ωρα γιατι εχω τοποθετησει 2 συσκευες gsm.
δεν τις εχω και τις 2 για θεμα αξιοπιστιας ΑΛΛΑ εχω τοποθετησει στην μια συσκευη καρτα της vodafone 
και στην αλλη καρτα της cosmote.
ο λογος ?????
διαφορετικη μπαντα στο δικτυο gsm.ετσι αν με το jumper <<τυφλωσουν>> την μια μπαντα θα τον ειδοποιησει η αλλη.

Υ.Γ.  για να κανει κληση μια απλη συσκευη κινητου δεν χρειαζεται καμια πλακετα και κανενα τρανζιστορ απλα 
ενα ρελε στις επαφες ενος κουμπιου (εκτος του 1 ) η στο hands free με τον επιθημητο αριθμο σε ταχεια κληση.
ετσι μολις ενεργοποιηθει η σειρηνα η σειρηνα το ρελε θα κρατει σταθερα κλειστη την επαφη (διαδικασια ταχειας κλησης)

ευχαριστω

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή αυτός που θα αγοράσει τζάμερ θα πάρει μονο για τη πάντα της cosmote  και όχι για wind vodafone? :Confused1: 
to 3g δεν θα το παρεμβάλει νομίζες? το ξέρεις οτι μπορείς να κάνει κλήση μέσω του 3g? 
μέχρι να πάει η κλήση στο backbone  δίκτυο

----------


## αγγελαρης στρατος

τα περισσοτερα jamer του εμποριου δουλευουν εως τα 924 Mhz αρα η μπαντα των wind / vodafone 
ειναι εκτος. απο εκει και περα επειδη δεν ξερουμε τι θα εχει ο καθενας και για να ειμαστε πιο ασφαλεις 
τα εξοδα για την συσκευη του κινητου δε υπερβαινουν τα 30 ευρω.

----------


## picdev

> τα περισσοτερα jamer του εμποριου δουλευουν εως τα 924 Mhz αρα η μπαντα των wind / vodafone 
> ειναι εκτος. απο εκει και περα επειδη δεν ξερουμε τι θα εχει ο καθενας και για να ειμαστε πιο ασφαλεις 
> τα εξοδα για την συσκευη του κινητου δε υπερβαινουν τα 30 ευρω.



κάνεις λάθος , άμα ήταν έτσι δεν θα δούλευε κανένας παρεμβολέας γιατί το 3g umts είναι στα 1.9 μέχρι 2.1 για όλες τις εταιρείες.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κάνει παρεμβολή σε όλο το φάσμα . δεν ειναι χαζοί αυτοί που τα φτιάχνουν , αλλιώς δεν θα είχε νόημα η ύπαρξη τους

http://www.thejammerworld.com/produc...HPJ-01_85.html

http://www.thejammerstore.com/handhe...er-cj4000.html



CDMA 850-894MHz
GSM 925-960MHz
DCS 1805-1880MHz
PHS 1900-1930MHz
CDMA 1900 1930-1980MHz
3G 2110-2170MHz




γενικά όπου και να κοιτάξεις δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες

----------


## Nightkeeper

> κάνεις λάθος , άμα ήταν έτσι δεν θα δούλευε κανένας παρεμβολέας γιατί το 3g umts είναι στα 1.9 μέχρι 2.1 για όλες τις εταιρείες.
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κάνει παρεμβολή σε όλο το φάσμα . δεν ειναι χαζοί αυτοί που τα φτιάχνουν , αλλιώς δεν θα είχε νόημα η ύπαρξη τους
> 
> http://www.thejammerworld.com/produc...HPJ-01_85.html
> 
> http://www.thejammerstore.com/handhe...er-cj4000.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Οντως το θεμα Jamming ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα σχετικα με την ασφαλεια ...
Το να αφησεις στο ελεος μια συσκευη GSM/RF κλπ που σχετιζεται με την ασφαλεια ειναι πλεον μεγαλο σφαλμα με κακες συνεπειες.
 Αν και απαγορευμενο το εμποριο τετοιων συσκευων στην ελλαδα μπωρει ο καθενας ευκολα να προμηθευτει απο οπουδηποτε ..
Ομως σε περιπτωση που καποιος θελει αξιοπιστη λυση να ξερει οτι υπαρχη (με το αναλογο κοστος βεβαια).

----------


## αγγελαρης στρατος

δεν θα επιεινω μεχρι την αλλη εβδομαδα...θα παραγγειλω ενα jamer να το δοκιμασω και θα σας πω τα νεα!!!

----------


## picdev

> δεν θα επιεινω μεχρι την αλλη εβδομαδα...θα παραγγειλω ενα jamer να το δοκιμασω και θα σας πω τα νεα!!!



 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
θα ήταν πιο απλό να πεις οτι έκανες λάθος που έβαλες 2-3-5 κινητά,
ποιος ο λόγος να αγοράσεις τζάμερ και να το δοκιμάσεις τη στιγμή που λένε αναλυτικά τις συχνότητες που παρεμβάλουν,  :Confused1:  λες να λένε οτι τις παρεμβάλουν και τελικά να μην το κάνουν? τέτοιες συσκευές χρησιμοποιούνται και σε κτήρια ώστε να μην λειτουργούν τα κινητά ,ένα μηχάνημα παίρνεις που κάνει δουλειά για τα κινητά γενικά όχι για κάθε εταιρεία ξεχωριστά.
Τώρα μπορεί να υπάρχει ρύθμιση για τις συχνότητες ή να υπάρχει κάποιο τζάμερ για συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες αλλά δεν ειναι αυτός ο κανόνας.

----------


## aktis

Δυστυχως οτι συναγερμος και να βγει , μετα απο λιγο οι κλεφτες εχουν τον τροπο να τον παραβιασουν .   Βεβαια , μιλαμε για επαγγελματιες ... οχι για ερασιτεχνες κλεφτες ... Αν και χθες ακουσα για live demo δεξιοτητων 
που εκανε ενα γυφτακι σε κατοχο super duper Mercedes , του σπασανε πρωτα το πισω φαναρι και βραχυκυκλωσανε το φλας ... Εγω υπεθεσα οτι απλως θα καιγοταν η ασφαλεια απο το φλας αλλα οπως μου περιεγραψαν την ιστορια ο τυπος πηρε κατευθειαν τηλεφωνο την αντιπροσωπεια και εβριζε ... δεν το εχω διασταυρωσει για να εκφέρω προσωπικη γνώμη .

Για το θεμα του tracker με GSM η GPRS όμως μπορω να εκφερω γνώμη για σοβαρες εγκαταστασεις  ... αν πρωτα στο κλεψουν και μετα σου ερθει ( η και δεν ερθει ) το μηνυμα ισως ειναι αργα ... θεωρω ως πλεον ασφαλη τη λυση immobiliser ( καλυτερα και επιπλεον του εργοστασιακου ) και του να υπαρχει *συνεχης επικοινωνια GPRS* ( οχι σκετο GSM με μηνυματακια ) με καποιο κεντρο ληψης πχ καθε  30 sec  και να υπαρχει ειδοποιηση για προβλημα αν γινει διακοπη ειτε απο ελλειψη δικτυου η  rf blocking κλπ . Βεβαια αυτη η λυση  εχει το μειονεκτημα του κινδυνου εμφραγματος καθε φορα που "κοβεται " η επικοινωνια !!!
οποτε μονη σοβαρη λυση μενει η ασφαλιση κλοπης ....  ακουσα ομως οτι και οι ασφαλιστικες αποφευγουν να ασφαλισουν μηχανες ...

εννοειται οτι οι ηλεκτρονικοι συναγερμοι δεν πρεπει να κανουν τον κατοχο να μην ασφαλιζει με παραδοσιακους τροπους ( μπαστουνια .... μυστικα διακοπτακια κλπ ) την περιουσια του ...

και επειδη μερικοι νομιζουν πως οτι καινουριο ( και αδοκιμαστο ) ειναι και καλυτερο .... δειτε και τι παθανε οι καινουριες BMW...
http://www.neowin.net/news/bmw-secur...econds-or-less

----------


## dan

Μια πατέντα σε αυτό που ζητάς είναι ένα ρελέ και ένα παλιό κινητό με αυτόματη κλήση. 
http://www.anthony-dacko.net/Cell-phone-system.htm

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Μια πατέντα σε αυτό που ζητάς είναι ένα ρελέ και ένα παλιό κινητό με αυτόματη κλήση. 
> http://www.anthony-dacko.net/Cell-phone-system.htm




 Καλη πατεντα(για το 1995 βεβαια που τα GSM modem και τα  FCT ηταν στο ''ΘΕΟ'')παραδοξο ομως για το 2012 που πωλουνται πλεον παντου.

----------


## dan

> Καλη πατεντα(για το 1995 βεβαια που τα GSM modem και τα  FCT ηταν στο ''ΘΕΟ'')παραδοξο ομως για το 2012 που πωλουνται πλεον παντου.



Αυτό που προτείνω φίλε μου είναι ακριβός αυτό που ζητάει ο Στάυρος.





> καλησπερα παιδια, λυπον το αμαξι μου εχει  συναγερμο(τον εργοστασιακο) ο οποιος ειναι ενας κυνος σηναγερμος χωρις  τηλεησοποιηση και αλλα διαφορα τετια μαραφετια... εχω δει οτι η σειρηνα  βγαζει ενα καλοδιο(εξοδος +) που οταν βαραει βγαζει ενα (+)... εγω λυπον  θελω οταν χτυπαει ο σηναγερμος να χτηπαει και το κινητο μου για να με  ειδοποιει για τον σηναγερμο διοτι ποτε δεν τον ακουο..! αν εχετε στο νου  σας κανενα σχετικα ευκολο κυκλωματακι με καρτα σιμ η καμια πατεντα με  κανενα παλιο κινητο που οταν του δεινω ενα (+) να με περνει τηλεφωνο????
> αν μπορει κανεις να με βοηθεισει θα του ημουν υποχρεος διοτι μου ειναι χρησημο κατι τετιο.... ευχαριστω εκ'των προτερων..







> καταρχην ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις, αλλα αν ηθελα να δωσο 130 η 180 ευρο  θα αγοραζα αλλο συναγερμο με τηλεηδοπιησει, γιαυτο ψαχνω καμια πατεντα  που να μπορει να γινει ισος με κανενα κινιτο η οτιδηποτε αλλο.. στην  χηροτερη και κατι ασηρματο που να βαραει κανενα μπαζερ και σε οτι  αποσταση πιανει.. ακουω ιδεες..
> 
> υγ. νομιζω οτι βγηκατε offtopic..

----------


## αγγελαρης στρατος

καλησπερα και απο εμενα,
στην αρχη αυτης της συζητησης ανεφερα μια <πατεντα> σαν αυτην που προτεινεις φιλε θοδωρε 
αλλα μερικοι την θεωρησαν ανοησια.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> καλησπερα και απο εμενα,
> στην αρχη αυτης της συζητησης ανεφερα μια <πατεντα> σαν αυτην που προτεινεις φιλε θοδωρε 
> αλλα μερικοι την θεωρησαν ανοησια.




Δεν ειναι ανοησια φιλε Στρατο,παλιοτερα ηταν κατι πολυ διαδεδομενο,Αλλα πλεον δεν μπωρεις να βασιζης την ασφαλεια σου σε ενα κινητο τηλ που ειναι για τελειος διαφορετικη χρηση.
Ειχα φτιαξει δεκαδες τετοια καποια εποχη,τωρα ομως δεν θα το εκανα για κανενα λογο.Καποια πηγαν σχετικα καλα,καποια εκλιναν και δεν ξανανοιγαν,καποια εσκασε η μπαταρια τους κλπ προβληματα..Αν νομιζεις οτι εστω και αυτη η μια πιθανοτητα που εχεις για ειδοποιηση ειναι σημαντικη τοτε δεν ρισκαρεις με κατι τετοιο,βαζεις κατι να ειναι καπως πιο εξειδηκευμενο για αυτη τη δουλεια. 

Φιλικα .

----------


## sv7lww

καλησπερα αυτο πσαχνο και εγω, το ειχε κανει ενας φιλος, διλαδη οταν χτυπουσε ο συναγερμος του αυτοκινητου του εκανε κληση στο κινητο. αλλά το κυκλωμα ενεργοποιουνταν οταν ο συναγερμος χτυπουσε συνεχομενα και του εκανε κληση απο ενα κινητο που ειχε βαλει στο ολο κυκλωμα. το κυκλωμα επερνε αναφορα απο την συρηνα και δεν ενεργοποιουνταν οταν οπλισζες τον συναγερμο ή τον αφοπλιζες δεν λαμβανε υποψη τα διακεκομενα μπιπ τις συρηνας αλα το συνεχομενο για να δωσει εντολη να πατηθει το yes του τηλεφωνου δυο φορες. παράκληση αν μπορει καποιος να σχεδιασει το κυκλωμα ΟΧΙ με PIC.

----------


## sv7lww

τι εγινε ρε παιδια κανενας?

----------


## sv7lww

καποιος που να εχει διαθεση και χρονο να μας το σχεδιασει?

----------


## sv7lww

Κανένας τίποτα?

----------

